# WIRED - Vaping Really Safer the Smoking



## Gizmo (21/4/16)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NewOobY (22/4/16)

very interesting find thanks @Gizmo.


----------



## Silver (22/4/16)

Thanks @Gizmo

Loved the tornado trick on the counter about a third of the way in to the video
He blows vapour onto the shop counter and then flicks his hand up and it creates a vapour tornado swirl. So cool.


----------



## picautomaton (22/4/16)

Clearly this chap is an inexperienced vaper and he's playing with cloud chasing rigs. His lungs hurt, eish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

